
Release cycle about SMTP stack - lelf
https://blog.x25519.net/2020-03-31--release-cycle-email.html
======
contingencies
The small tool orientation is admirable. That said, who'd have predicted a new
SMTP implementation in 2020?

Obligatory mention of Zawinski's Law: _Every program attempts to expand until
it can read mail. Those programs which cannot so expand are replaced by ones
which can._

... via
[https://github.com/globalcitizen/taoup](https://github.com/globalcitizen/taoup)

------
juped
mrmime is really cool - parsing a mail is extremely hard to get right.

------
e12e
Wow, this looks great. Safe and sane email send/receive/relay!

